# rabbit hunt in fowlerville over ther holidays anyone interested



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hey guys im looking to have one last rabbit hunt at my property in fowlerville before i move anyone interested let me know i will be moving january 27th to the UP near houghton so im outahere i got almost 500 acres of private land in fowlerville that i have permission to hunt and permission to bring anyone so let me know we can set it up probally a sunday will be the best for me


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I've been wanting to hook up with you for a while,this sounds like fun,I'll be there .Thanks


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

count me in. where at in fowlerville?


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hows about december 29th its a sunday we can meet at mc donalds at like 8:00am hope we get some snow everyone wellcome


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Dave, 

Sounds good, I just need to check it with the wife. If the date is OK I'll bring my boy and 20 gage single shot. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Oooh Oooh, I wanna play too  I will be there and may have a friend or 2 in tow


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I already made plans for that day..
Good luck you guy's..


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

cool guys we should have a blast hope we get some snow by then if not we might postpone till we get some like the following weekend but lets keep are fingers crossed


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Coming from Muskegon on 96 Eastbound, is the meeting place at the Fowlerville Exit? Havent been past there for a while and cant recall a McDonalds......


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

yeah kurt get off at fowlerville exit and head north.its right there


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Does anyone know the area in case Dave can't make it? I would like to hunt somewhere even if it is state land seeing as l will be driving a ways......


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Kurt, there's some State Land along the Maple river just south of Hubbardston. It has a 1/2 way decent rabbit population. You can always hit that if need be.


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hey hunter dont worry we set the date and i will be there hopefully we have some snow if we dont we will make it the following weekend we should have at least an inch or two on the ground by then but im still lookin forward to gettin some bunnys so not much is goin to hold me back


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Hey Dave, the wife OK'd it so I'm in! Looking forward to meeting all y'all. I'll bring a digicam so we can document the fun. 

I'll see you at 8am at the McDonald's at the Fowlerville exit on I-96. 

I'll be driving a black/silver F-150, fairly old and clapped-out looking. Will be toting my 20 gage single shot.


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

good deal lookin forward to meeting some of you i went out there on saturday morn to do some bunny huntin saw one real nice 8point and a doe but of corse i dont own a smoke pole but will have one for next year did not see any rabbits though lots of tracks but it way snowin and blowin i think the bunnys were under ground cause i normally do real well anyway seee you guys the 28th 8:00am MC Donalds


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

sorry guys i ment sunday the 29th at 8:00am MC Donalds i must have had a brain fart


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well it looks like we got the snow we had been hoping for.now all we need is a nice sunny morning.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Hey guys, 

I'm still in and looking forward to hunting new ground and meeting some new faces. Weather looks decent: upper 30s and some clouds. Some snow would be nice. I'll be at McD's at 8:00 a.m. with my son, 20 gage and box of shells. 

Is anyone bringing dogs? Just curious, I have never hunted rabbits over a dog. 

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i will be there as close to 8 as possible.i have to work sat night and if i get stuck till the end of the shift i will be there by 8:15. if i get out early than 8 is no problem.


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hey guys its supposed to be a nice day sunday i heard partly sunny and almost 40 "cool" ill be driving a dark green dodge 2500 with a diesel sorry kroppe i dont have any dogs but i wish we did hunting over dogs is alot of fun oh well see you guys there hey bill we will hang out till about 8:30 or till ya get there


----------

